# Instabilidade e Trovoadas 25 a 28 Setembro 2009



## miguel (25 Set 2009 às 21:20)

Aqui estão as fotos deste final de tarde visto de Setúbal, espero que gostem! Apanhei mais uns raios mas estes são os melhores...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos deste final de tarde visto de Setúbal, espero que gostem! Apanhei mais uns raios mas estes são os melhores...



Boas fotos.
É pena que enquanto tu apanhasses alguns raios, eu nem sequer conseguisse apanhar nuvens...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2009 às 21:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos deste final de tarde visto de Setúbal, espero que gostem! Apanhei mais uns raios mas estes são os melhores...



Lindas fotos.


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 11:46)

*Instabilidade e Trovoadas 25/? Setembro 2009*

Consegui tirar 3 fotos, espero que gostem.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2009 às 20:17)

http://http://img190.imageshack.us/i/p1010179.mp4/


[VIDEO]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4990/p1010179.mp4[/VIDEO]


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Alguns vídeos:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xambu7_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009a_travel"]Dailymotion - Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)a - um video do canal Viagem@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xambu7@@AMEPARAM@@xambu7[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xambrk_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009b_travel"]Dailymotion - Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)b - um video do canal Viagem@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xambrk@@AMEPARAM@@xambrk[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xambzc_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009c_travel"]Dailymotion - Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)c - um video do canal Viagem@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xambzc@@AMEPARAM@@xambzc[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xamc1f_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009d_travel"]Dailymotion - Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)d - um video do canal Viagem@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xamc1f@@AMEPARAM@@xamc1f[/ame]

Esta tarde:





Vídeo também da tarde:
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xamata_trovoada-alandroal-26092009_travel"]Dailymotion - Trovoada Alandroal 26.09.2009 - um video do canal Viagem@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xamata@@AMEPARAM@@xamata[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2009 às 16:51)

Algumas fotografias de ontem, tiradas no Alandroal:































Obrigado ao *Henrique* pela edição das fotografias, feita a partir dos vídeos.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2009 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*










Ela está a seguir mais para Sul
Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 19:57)

Pouco depois do pôr-do-Sol, era esta a visão a Este:






Malditos prédios!


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Há 15 minutos estava assim:





Meia hora antes estava incrivelmente bela!


----------



## cloud9 (27 Set 2009 às 20:48)

Final de tarde a este de lisboa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Aqui vão algumas fotos, não são grande coisa mas enfim


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Boas, deixo aqui através de fotos e desculpem a má qualidade por falta de tempo o que se passou hoje por aqui


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Cloud9...
Absolutamente incríveis..., é só o que consigo dizer!
Parabéns! 

Esta tarde passou-me praticamente tudo ao lado devido a assuntos pessoais.
No entanto recordo que as poucas vezes que observei o céu, apenas vi o que agora calculo que fosse (daí que não dei importância), possivelmente apenas podia observar a base mais escura em toda a sua ostensão sem que me apercebesse do que estava por cima dela!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*




Sim sim sim a foto tá escura, mas achei o efeito giro


----------



## Henrique (27 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Aqui deixo mais duas contribuições.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Set 2009 às 00:38)

Primeiro queria dizer, como é bom ver cada vez mais pessoal a mostrar os seu dotes,com boas fotos e vídeos 
Depois de um dia de trabalho, nada melhor para relaxar do que ir filmar uma trovoada, foi pouco mas deu para relaxar. 

Aqui fica umas fotos e vídeo.


----------



## Minho (28 Set 2009 às 01:10)

Mais uma vez fotos de grande qualidade. Se há alguns anos belos instantâneos de raios eram relativamente incomuns neste fórum, agora parecem ser a regra.
Parabéns a todos aqueles que se esforçam por obter a melhor imagem com o intuito de partilha-la com a comunidade


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2009 às 10:33)

Esforço , dedicação e belas fotos e vídeos! Muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 12:10)

Parabéns pelas imagens. 

Afinal houve descargas mesmo aqui ao lado, mas nem dei por elas.

Reparei no enorme cumulonimbo a Leste do Tejo com alguma admiração, ao final da tarde, mas não esperava descargas.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da célula de Coruche (pelo menos deu para ouvir alguns trovões ) tirada ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2009 às 14:53)

Parabéns pelos registos pessoal


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2009*

No inicio a terra estava tão seca que quando começou a chover até levantou pó.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 17:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

A celula vista de Santarém até Rio Maior e que deixou uma boa agua 


















Ocorreram alguns raios mas não deu para fotografar


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Vista que tenho daqui para o distrito de Santarém...


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*










Para Sul:


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Por aqui


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Algumas fotos da enorme Célula por cima de mim


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 19:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Aqui está o pouco que apanhei hoje.
Já não foi mau


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 19:26)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Há 10 minutos, célula a NE:








PS: Muito bom, thunderboy!! Que sorte!


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2009 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Aqui está o raio longe


----------



## cloud9 (28 Set 2009 às 22:15)

Ontem era daqueles dias em que nao me importava nada de ir voar...


----------



## Henrique (28 Set 2009 às 22:26)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade (telemóvel), mas aqui ficam duas fotos de hoje.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 22:28)

parabens aos nossos meteoartistas


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Ora aqui fica mais um pequeno relato fotográfico do que se passou hoje aqui e desculpem a qualidade foi de telemóvel


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Grandes fotos


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Hoje devo ter sido um dos muitos do fórum que no fim do trabalho procuraram um local para apreciar uma célula como a de ontem, mas hoje o espectáculo não se repetiu.

Mas também não foi mau de todo, ainda deu para ver qualquer coisa ao longe.













Como não houve trovoada, aproveita-se a o momento para ficar umas horas a apreciar o ritmo do mágico Tejo numa esplanada ...






... ao som dos Madredeus


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2009 às 22:47)

cloud9 disse:


> Ontem era daqueles dias em que nao me importava nada de ir voar...



Fantástica !


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



thunderboy disse:


> Aqui está o pouco que apanhei hoje.
> Já não foi mau



Ainda apanhaste imensos raios 
Foi em fotografia ou frames de vídeo ? Se foi fotografia , caramba !


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2009 às 00:06)

excelentes fotos que há por aqui


----------



## Saul Monteiro (29 Set 2009 às 02:12)

Aqui fica um time lapse feito ontem em Cadaval, virado para Este.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Set 2009 às 14:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



Vince disse:


> Ainda apanhaste imensos raios
> Foi em fotografia ou frames de vídeo ? Se foi fotografia , caramba !



Frames de video.
Não tenho prática, nem máquina com qualidade suficiente, por isso acho que esta é a maneira mais fácil


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2009 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*

pessoal sou novo por estas bandas por isso ainda me estou a ambientar

Quero só dar uma breve palavrinha em relação à trovoada do dia 28, assisti ao fenómeno num cerro a norte de loulé... espetáculo!!! 
A ver se consigo por algumas fotos que tirei pois não pesco nada disto, foi pena é não ter conseguido apanhar nenhum relâmpago 
Na serra choveu à vontade uns 50mm, os meus pesames pro pessoal do litoral













Na última foto tive de fugir pois a frente da trovoada já tava muito próxima e tava de bike, foi um contra relógio até loulé com trovões nas costas, pois esta zona fica a 3 km de loulé. vale é que é sempre a descer eheheh!!!
Em loulé foi bastante rápido acho que não mais de 20 min e deixou de chover e trovejar, e parece que pouco passou de loulé, dai o pessoal do litoral tar a desesperar. 
Litoral melhores dias virão, ou não....


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*



trovoadas disse:


> pessoal sou novo por estas bandas por isso ainda me estou a ambientar



Bem vindo ao fórum, trovoadas!
Uma entrada, de bicicleta, mas com bons registos! 

Contamos com o teu optimismo de "algarvio serrano", para animar o pessoal do litoral.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 02:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*



trovoadas disse:


> Na última foto tive de fugir pois a frente da trovoada já tava muito próxima e tava de bike, foi um contra relógio até loulé com trovões nas costas, pois esta zona fica a 3 km de loulé. vale é que é sempre a descer eheheh!!!



De momento não tenho bike (penso que em breve!), mas seria um desafio daqueles partir para a aventura e poder testemunhar cenários destes.

Muito bom, mesmo!


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*



trovoadas disse:


> Na última foto tive de fugir pois a frente da trovoada já tava muito próxima e tava de bike, foi um contra relógio até loulé com trovões nas costas, pois esta zona fica a 3 km de loulé. vale é que é sempre a descer eheheh!!!



Sê bem-vindo, trovoadas. 

Temos aqui outro storm chaser / biker, tal como eu... 

Sempre que posso saio de bike e de máquina na mão.

Não há nada melhor que pegar na bike, partir à aventura e em busca de umas boas fotos. É pena é que Corroios seja só praticamente prédios  a paisagem que apanhaste é bastante bonita. Parabéns pela caçada e palas fotos!


----------



## jodecape (6 Out 2009 às 18:22)

Boa tarde a todos os membros deste Fórum. Deixo aqui algumas fotos (um bocadinho tardias...)do dia 26-09-09 tiradas durante a noite entre as 20:00 h e 21:00 h. Nas fotos, aparecem umas pequenas luzes, na parte inferior á esquerda a cidade de Serpa á direita Beja.Foi uma noite fantástica!


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 18:28)

jodecape disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os membros deste Fórum. Deixo aqui algumas fotos (um bocadinho tardias...)do dia 26-09-09 tiradas durante a noite entre as 20:00 h e 21:00 h. Nas fotos, aparecem umas pequenas luzes, na parte inferior á esquerda a cidade de Serpa á direita Beja.Foi uma noite fantástica!



Grandes registos


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2009 às 18:34)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 18:39)

Bem-vindo ao fórum *jodecape*!!

As fotografias estão um espectáculo!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Jodecape, a isto se chama entrar com o pé direito no fórum.

Fotos fantásticas. Temos artista da fotografia, contamos com futuros registos.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2009 às 19:39)

Grandes fotos *jodecape*

Parabens


----------

